# Looking for Hi-Fin Variatus Platies



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi,

I just thought I would be the first to start a thread here. Does anybody breed hi-fin variatus platies? I have some very nice yellow/greens...looking for other hi-fin types only.

Gino


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Last I saw them was probably about 2 years ago. If I see any I'll let you know.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Gosh i havent seen any hi fins for a long while... I'll keep my eyes open :3


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

*hiFin platies*

Thanks for looking.

Gino


----------



## pogon_02 (May 8, 2006)

Contact Big Al's and ask them to order some in for you.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Petcetera in Newmarket has hifin mixed platies....I don't know a lot about platies, what does variatus mean?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Variatus is the species. IIRC, there are 2 species, _Xiphophorus. maculatus_ ("Moon platy") and _X. variatus_ (Variatus platy). Variatus platies have a more elongated body than Moons.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I see...is there any special colourations?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a few, but none I can spare right now. Mine are redtailed/yellow boddy, with varying amounts of orange. I have to seperate the high fins, as I lost control of them about 2 years ago. I have some young ones I will be seperating to try and get them back.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

i have assorted hi-fin platies and hi-fin swords and even beautiful red lyretail swords in the store at FINATICS AQUARIUM. come by and see for yourself. the hi-fin platies and swords are only $3.99each or 2 for $7 and the lyretail swords are only $4.99each! all are of a good size and several varieties are available. call if you like at 416-265-2026. thanks for looking. mb.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

finatics said:


> i have assorted hi-fin platies and hi-fin swords and even beautiful red lyretail swords in the store at FINATICS AQUARIUM. come by and see for yourself. the hi-fin platies and swords are only $3.99each or 2 for $7 and the lyretail swords are only $4.99each! all are of a good size and several varieties are available. call if you like at 416-265-2026. thanks for looking. mb.


Now all you need is a decent South American selection and less friggin africans.


----------

